# Need help finding a parts manual Craftsman snow blower



## Daniele Silvaggi (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello all, I need help finding a parts manual for a Craftsman snowblower I cannot for the life of me find anything on this. On the tag it has Model: 310 205 515 Serial: 417954

I would show a picture but I don't know how to show it in the post. Thank you in advance.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Upload the pic from your computer using the paper clip thing next to the smiley face thing here. ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Detox (Sep 15, 2018)

Hello All , I also have a blower that seems to be an orphan , not much on line ....it's a Craftsman that's in the 70's year bracket , Thank you Daniele and Mr Powershift 93


----------



## Daniele Silvaggi (Aug 8, 2018)

Hey Detox, I have not found anything yet but when I do I will let you know. What is the model and make again?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Daniele


Most of the Craftsman blowers in the US from the 70's era were made by Murray and had a model with a 536 prefix on them. There should be a sticker on the tractor unit usually on the left side (viewed from the handle bars) or on the back side of the tractor unit.
I've seen a couple a pictures of units from that era from Canada that had significantly different model numbers on them but otherwise were visually identical to US units.
See if you can get a few pictures of your unit and post them. Include a frontal shot, include the handle bars and controls along with a side shot at a minimum. Same if you can find any labeling on it. There's a fair chance you can get a usable manual from someone, may not be the exact same one but many of the units used common assemblies and parts between multiple models and size blowers.


Paul


----------



## Daniele Silvaggi (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks for the reply Paul, I will get pictures soon.


----------

